# This is why i like to ride solo now....



## Snookie (Apr 6, 2010)

So about 4 years ago, I hopped out of Roseville with my ex (then current) boyfriend and 3 of his friends. We were headed to SLC so we got on a grainer and made it outta there. We had about 6 pbr's each but it was hot as balls that day. I guess Chris didnt drink much water that day, so after drinking the 6 PBR's he seemed pretty fuckin shitfaced. Him and my ex climbed up onto the roof of the grainer (stupid) and I kept yelling for them to come down. About 15 mins later my ex climbed down, I asked him what chris was doing and he said chris was fine and just sitting up there enjoying the view. Well we started to slow down and then we sided. I told the other two boys to go up on the roof and get chris down so that the train that was about to bypass us didnt see chris up there. They climbed up and while they were arguing with him to come down (He was passed the fuck out up there), sure as shit, the other train passed. The conducter was leaning out of the window, lookin up to the roof of the grainer and then down at me shaking his head. I was fuckin PISSED. We were in the middle of fuckin no where in the middle of the desert and I was pretty sure the cops were gonna come out there now. I climbed off the grainer, told them they're all a bunch of fuckin morons and went to sit behind a sand dune. The boys successfully got chris down and he started moaning about how he had to shit really bad. The idiot didnt even cross over the track running paralel to us before dropping his pants and trying to shit. RIGHT AS ANOTHER TRAIN WAS ABOUT TO PASS US AGAIN ON THAT EXACT TRACK. The boys ran over, grabbed a very shitty chris and dragged him over to where I was sitting. So now I'm absolutely livid. I was so sure the cops were gonna show up, then, all of a sudden, the train aired up. I was like FUCK IT, and I ran down the line to an open box 3 cars down. Got myself and my dog in there and the train started to roll. I was still pretty paranoid that the cops were eventually gonna pull me off but I didnt give a fuck. I was not gonna get stuck in the middle of the desert because some moron cant take care of himself or act responsibly. Anyways a few sidings down I got out of my car to check see if the boys had gotten back on, they had and there sat a very poop covered sheepish chris. We gave him a pair of pants and some water to clean himself up and then I got back on my own boxcar. When we started to come into ogden I waited for us to slow down and jumped off on the fly because I had a sneaking suspicion that the authorities would be waiting for us in the yard. Sure enough when we walked down to the yard an hour or so later, we saw our train sitting there and the railroad cops checking all the cars on the fucker....I definitely learnt my lesson, dont ride with other ppl if you cant guarentee that they're gonna act like responsible adults.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 6, 2010)

2words, WOW!


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, thats fucked. I know tons of people do it, but I would never hop drunk. Fools.


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 7, 2010)

dumbasses!!!


----------



## Angela (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, don't ride with people that shit themselves. As easy as this seems it can take some years to figure out.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 11, 2010)

ya I hear you, I have had a few close calls with people who got too drunk and risked there lives..so much more so now with the age of so many more suicide rides... that kind of shit isnt kosher.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 11, 2010)

shitty


----------



## noquarter (May 11, 2010)

so glad you jumped off when you did!


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 11, 2010)

thats some fucked up shit (literally) , but makes for one highly entertaining story. thanks


----------



## Dai (May 14, 2010)

:zombie:
That's shitty.


----------



## DirtyErik (May 18, 2010)

this is why i dont drink.


----------



## Tare (May 18, 2010)

epitomy of retarded traveling kid, jeez....go home if you cant take care of yourself seriously, lol, im so pissed now just thinking of all the similar situations i've been in where one person risk everyone elses ass, hence why i travel alone as well, good/all to common story!


----------



## bushman (Sep 29, 2010)

damn, i'd have ripped him off the goddamn roof myself.


----------

